# Check engine light



## urimar (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello every one,
I just decided that this is my last hope.
I have been having problems trying to get rid of the check engine light. 
tried several things and the light still comes on and stays on.
how many things will have to be replaced?
I need to pass the inspection and I did not they give me a 10 day extension because the battery was changed not long ago.
the light just came back on. any ideas on what to do?:|:|:|


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the "check engine" light stays on, then it's obvious that one or more fault codes are set in the ECU. Instead of just guessing and throwing parts into the car, one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. Most auto parts stores will perform a code readout for free. Also the tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM sections from the Nico Club web site; here's the URL: http://www.********.com/FSM/ (replace the asterisks with "nico club" spelled as one word). The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I saw a generic OBD II code reader at Walmart a couple of weeks ago for only $20! You can spend a lot of money throwing parts at a problem without fixing it. Any problem should be properly diagnosed before a part is replaced. This is why ECM's have self-diagnostic functions to provide trouble codes that allow us to be pointed in the right path to diagnose problems and why the manufacturer makes service manuals to give one a set of steps to help isolate the exact problem. If there is a broken wire some place that needs to be repaired, then all of the new parts in the world isn't going to get that CEL to stop resetting!


----------

